# Stiletto Heel Circles



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

hey guys i had a few friends around at the weekend and noticed the next morning that my kitchen lino was covered with stiletto heel marks (little circles) and was wondering if anyone knows any way to get rid of this

thankyou


----------



## SwiftyOne (May 17, 2010)

I don't know of anything that would help get rid of the marks....I had the same problem with my wooden flooring, ripped up the carpet in the living room and there was some real beautiful condition original floorboards, sanded down and varnished they looked great, until the wife's friend came over with her stiletto heals...Floors ruined unless I re-sand and re-varnish all whole damn floor  Only cure is, to tell guests to remove shoes before walking into house (I know it's like closing the stable door after the horse has bolted) But I all you can do to remove the marks is renew the lino...That don't help much I know, but that's all I have...

Swifty


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks swifty though the lino isnt as bad as having to renew, it could still look alot better and was just curious to any tips but thanks for your SWIFTY response lol

thanks again


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Try some of these ideas:

Google

BG


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

ok thanks again


----------

